# Doe screaming after being bred?



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

I have been raising rabbits for a year now, and have never experienced this - I was wondering if anyone else has had this happen and whether it is something to be concerned about.

Yesterday I bred one of my does (this will be her second litter). I put her in the buck's cage in the morning - it seemed to be a successful breeding but I wasn't 100% sure (the darn dog kept distracting me). So I put her back in about 4 hours later - they both ran around for a bit and then the buck "did the deed" and fell off - at that instant the doe screamed loudly one time (not a grunt, but that horrible rabbit scream). She went to the corner for a bit and then they started up again - this time she screamed as soon as he tried to mount her, so I immediately took her out of the cage and put her back in hers. 

There doesn't seem to be anything physically different about her and she seems fine now - eating, drinking, and pooping normally (and moving around just fine). What do y'all think about this? I am perplexed, and hoping this isn't a permanent habit of hers.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

bjgarlich said:


> I have been raising rabbits for a year now, and have never experienced this - I was wondering if anyone else has had this happen and whether it is something to be concerned about.
> 
> Yesterday I bred one of my does (this will be her second litter). I put her in the buck's cage in the morning - it seemed to be a successful breeding but I wasn't 100% sure (the darn dog kept distracting me). So I put her back in about 4 hours later - they both ran around for a bit and then the buck "did the deed" and fell off - at that instant the doe screamed loudly one time (not a grunt, but that horrible rabbit scream). She went to the corner for a bit and then they started up again - this time she screamed as soon as he tried to mount her, so I immediately took her out of the cage and put her back in hers.
> 
> There doesn't seem to be anything physically different about her and she seems fine now - eating, drinking, and pooping normally (and moving around just fine). What do y'all think about this? I am perplexed, and hoping this isn't a permanent habit of hers.


 
Its Usually a couple of my Buck that Screams------Really Screams----"mercy--I feel good" is what I think I am hearing.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Umm... maybe she is just utterly shocked?

I really don't know. Have you checked her "down there" to see if anything is wrong-looking? 

I'm thinking she is probably just not so happy about the whole situation. Not sure though.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Did she light a cig afterwards...:happy2: I dont have a screamer but I do have a couple of does who whimper when the buck gets near them.


----------



## Planet Jr (Mar 27, 2013)

I had a young doe do that a while back. It was her first and she also missed that time.


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

I didn't see anything unusual "down there" and this would be her second litter. She was fine with her first litter. Hopefully she is pregnant and this doesn't happen next time I breed her. Maybe the buck hurt her somehow???!


----------



## kbsangel86 (Oct 30, 2013)

Is there a possibility his aim was umm "a little off" (if ya catch my drift) in his eagerness?


----------

